# Headlight problem



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

Out of nowhere, my right headlight has decided to stay on. I turn off the lights, they retract, but the right one will not turn off. I've got it rigged right now so I only have to remove one screw to reconnect the clip and get it working, but this is something I want to get fixed... Where should I start?


----------



## dead1486 (Aug 25, 2005)

Rephlex said:


> Out of nowhere, my right headlight has decided to stay on. I turn off the lights, they retract, but the right one will not turn off. I've got it rigged right now so I only have to remove one screw to reconnect the clip and get it working, but this is something I want to get fixed... Where should I start?


There Are 3 Possible Problems

1. Relays under the air box
2. Fuses in the engine compartment
3. An electrical problem (wiring, etc...) which is rare.

I have no idea how to test relays but if possible find a friend with a 240SX and see if you can swap his headlight relays into your car. You don't wanna buy relays which have to be bought from the dealer if you don't need them.

Have Fun


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

i dont think that it would be a fuse because that would cause it to NOT turn on but the other 2 are very possible the relay i dont think would be bad though my suggestion is take it to a dealer and see what they say it is


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

mike1988 said:


> i dont think that it would be a fuse because that would cause it to NOT turn on but the other 2 are very possible the relay i dont think would be bad though my suggestion is take it to a dealer and see what they say it is


Yeah and while he's at the dealer, maybe he can ask them to just rape him instead of charging him, since there wouldn't be much of a difference. Don't take it to a dealer unless you want to pay like $250 to get that shit fixed. If you take it anywhere take it to some other shop that is not going to charge you out the ass to fix it.


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I'd like to do this on my own if possible. I'm thinking it's a relay, but the light turns off while it's rotating downward, then turns back on when it reaches the down position. Weird... For now, it isn't a huge deal... Haven't been pulled over yet (knock on wood) and if I go out drinking or somehting, all I have to do is pull off the light and reconnect it. Of course then I'll forget to unplug it when I get home, but I digress... Yeah I might try and tackle this once the sun starts going down and the temp outside drops below 400F.


----------

